# Jumping right in....



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

So wifey and I took the plunge, got us a new travel trailer (2019 prime time Tracer). So since we are both teachers and off for the summer, gonna load up a dog or two, the 13 yo and hit the road for about ten days. Planning on heading up to Mount Rushmore. Planning on stopping in OKC, Dodge City, North Platte NB, and then to Custer SD. Coming back through Denver, Raton Pass NM, Amarillo, Ft Worth or Waco and then home... anyone been recently? Any good stops along the way? Good restaurants? 
Gas is gonna eat our lunch, but always something Iâ€™ve wantes to do. Any advice will he appreciated


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Make sure you have all of the proper tools/jack etc to change a tire. 



When you get back go to Discount Tire and get some dependable tires, because the ones on your brand new RV are probably China bombs. That is the nature of the beast. I also have a Prime Time RV, I only put about a 1000 miles on the tires before I replaced them with an LT tire.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

dont worry about the gas my friend. it is all part of the journey. enjoy the time with the family. just west of denver is a really awesome river outfitter, mile hi rafting, get a river trip with them, they also offer an atv tour. great people. family business, take pride in earning your repeat business. i thourally enjoyed the traveling with my family diring my daughters young age. your kid will never forget those times camping. i still remember my trips as a youngster with my family!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

As was said, change those cheap OEM tires out with Maxxis or Hankook tires before you start your journey. A mountain pass is not the place to test a cheap tire. Have your tow vehicle serviced. Mountains are not friendly to light tow vehicles pulling loaded campers. Go to www.rvparkreviews.com and look at the parks that you plan to stay in and act accordingly. I've had some unpleasant experiences with parks in Amarillo and Raton Pass. Carry a good tool kit. New RV's are notorious for having issues the first year. It's hot in Texas, but cold in the mountains. Bring jackets. Looks like you are going to spend a lot of time driving, so take your time, enjoy the trip, and be safe. BTW in Amarillo, stay at the Overnight RV Park and go to the Big Tex steak house. They provide transportation to and from the rv park and it's a fun experience.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Download the app rvparkie on your phone. It's free and a very good tool in finding rv parks. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Reservations at the campgrounds limit your last minute changes, but are better than not getting in to a campground because it is full. My cousin is in South Dakota right now and most of the campgrounds are full. He made reservations 8 months ago. The gas is expensive, but the over night stays and cost of preparing your own food more than make up for it. We travel from Texas to NY ever year and it costs less with our RV at 7 mpg than it did with my truck at 20 mpg and hotel stays. Have fun.


----------

